# This is Cider



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

This is Cider :love-eyes:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is lovely!! Fab pics!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!:baby:


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

gorgeous, he is so cute x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sabine, Cider is super cute! Lovely pics, especially the one asleep with the teddy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Is Cider a toy poodle mix .. he looks so sweet and small 

Lovely pics by the way .. welcome Sabine & Cider


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Cider is SO adorable - love the picture fast asleep with teddy and toys  How's everything going with the new furry member of your family? Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Cider is english cocker and miniture poodle mix. I think he is tiny, but he was even biggest in the litter  on the first photo he is only 6 weeks old. Now he is ten weeks old.
Cider is settling in lovely. He is full of beans, specially when kids come down in pygamas, biting their little feet.
Thanks for all your lovely replies. It's great reading them 
Bini xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Apologies for calling him a she! HE is stunning xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh PJ biting I remember it well .. 

xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cider is gorgeous. Where are you from as friends know a lady called Sabine and seems a very unusual name


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhh lovely cider - Dexter says good morning to his bro  xx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

What a little cutie! Lovely photos


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous Sabine, lovely piccies


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad Cider is settling in well. He's a beautiful pup.

Julia x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh my what a gorgeous puppy Cider is!,will be picking my pup out soon and i have my heart set on one that looks just like him,love choc pups:love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He's so cute ,love the name!
Great photos !
Hows toilet training going?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> He's so cute ,love the name!
> Great photos !
> Hows toilet training going?


I love the name too! Am going through all alcohol related girls names,which might sound cute,but Cider is a winner,
Actually Cherry Gin,how could i have missed that..lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha i keep thinking of different chocolate bars
Fudge 
Wispa
Crunchie
Ummmm says alot about what we both like to do !


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just looking on a website for dog beds and saw a roan dog whose name was Tippex,how cool,made me laugh.

Oh has anyone had a dog bed from www.truffies.co.uk


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh how cool, I love the chocolate colour so much as well  Looking forward to photos of you new arrival, how exciting!!!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

excellent, lol


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know how to answer straight under a message. My messages appear always at end of the thread. Can anyone let me know how this works? and Also: I have got a profile photo, but it doesn't appear next to my name on my messages. What do I have to do for it.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Bini said:


> I don't know how to answer straight under a message. My messages appear always at end of the thread. Can anyone let me know how this works? and Also: I have got a profile photo, but it doesn't appear next to my name on my messages. What do I have to do for it.


To answer a message click on quote at right hand side underneath then you can reply under their message ,like ive done here.

Think for picture you click onuser cp on left handside dx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> To answer a message click on quote at right hand side underneath then you can reply under their message ,like ive done here.
> 
> Think for picture you click onuser cp on left handside dx


great help thank you!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

The picture next to everyones name is called an Avatar, so in the User CP, click on Edit Avatar xx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Sarette said:


> The picture next to everyones name is called an Avatar, so in the User CP, click on Edit Avatar xx


yay, I got in now, thank you so much guys


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Brilliant, well done! xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

You need a pitapata now
Dont ask me how i did mine it was a total fluke !
Think theres a link Kendal did that shows you how to do it


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

I love chocolate cockapoos! beautiful


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

adorable, a stunning young man! Sue sadi she wants a black one next.....I'm hoping she doesnt mean an immediate next as 13 is a very odd number so could see a choc one on the horizon to make 14


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww cider is gorgeous  I didn't expect him to be chocolate coloured with that name  How old is he now? Beautiful pup.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Cider is nearly 5 months ( one week to go) now. Hahaha, yeah, I know, but his name is coming from the tradition of Cider making, with an old huge hands on press every year in my inlaws ochard


----------

